# Puppy Eyes?



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

I posted the original mono in the chat thread, but I've been editing it a bit, and would like some opinions on this picture in general:










I've been playing about with it in GIMP, and my first attempt is this:









Opinions?

If anyone has an idea about what to do, and feels like editing it, feel free.

The original picture is:


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Another edit. I like this one the best:


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Latest edit :grin:


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

The final shot? (Just in case anyone is actually looking at this thread :laugh










I think it's nearly there, may be my last edit.

It's come a long way since the original photo, taken in colour. Feel free to express an opinion, or continue to make it look like I'm talking to myself :laugh:


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Beautiful dog and photo. We had a black lab until a few years ago. Ours was beautiful but dumb as a box of rocks. He even swallowed a fishing lure. LOL.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks :grin:

They are lovely dogs, although they are not always known for their intelligence :laugh: I haven't seen this one in a couple of months, so I fear she is a bit bigger now.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

We had one when I was a kid .. lovely animals and very friendly .. nice photo, it reminds me of her a lot even though over 30 years has passed ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

There is nowt wrong with that 500D & the lens is nice and sharp too.


----------



## HulaHoop (Mar 26, 2011)

What a cutie. You should keep those big eyes brown though!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

HulaHoop said:


> What a cutie. You should keep those big eyes brown though!


That was my thought also. The intriguing allure of those brown eyes was outstanding.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments :smile:

The problem I had with the original picture is the lack of light, and with flash the eyes didn't come out too clear. I will try and take some more pictures of her soon, hopefully without overexposing areas and messing up the eyes.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Regardless, very nice pics of a great animal.


----------



## loosebolt (Feb 7, 2011)

i like the last one, i used to mess around with black and white photography twenty plus years ago and still have my cannon ae1. how did you get that lab to sit still that long?lol mine is constantly on the go


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, the original image is the colour one which was basically a lucky shot. When I looked at what I had taken, I had about 50 blurry shots of a moving puppy :grin:

It takes a lot of patience and luck for me when I've been trying to get shots of animals, I had a couple of my cat that had a nice composition, but the cat wouldn't stop moving her head.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The most difficult of all to photograph, I am a retired Pro photographer and I once met a pro photographer who did nothing but travel around the country photographing Black Labs. When my daughter got one recently, I really appreciated the skill he had.
Beautiful pup you have!


----------

